# 2017 Versa Squeaks when starting Serpentine belt changed 2 weeks ago



## mustardjo (Nov 3, 2015)

Our friend changed our Serpentine belt a couple weeks ago. It worked ok for a while then something started squeaking when starting the car. It only squeaks when starting. Sometimes the squeak is louder than other times. What is going on?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

mustardjo said:


> Our friend changed our Serpentine belt a couple weeks ago. It worked ok for a while then something started squeaking when starting the car. It only squeaks when starting. Sometimes the squeak is louder than other times. What is going on?


Serpentine belts typically should be replaced around 70,000 miles even if there are no visible cracks, as the grooves on the inside of the belt can wear and not fit the pulley grooves as well as when new. It's also important to use a good quality belt, as some aftermarket belts don't always work well on some Asian makes. In my experience, genuine Nissan and Bando brand belts work the best; the top-line Gates belts and Continental have been pretty good. I have had or seen noise and fitment issues with some other brands, including Dayco. At the same time, the spring in the tensioner wears and loses some of it's tension over time. So, it's generally a good idea to replace both the tensioner and the belt at the same time. If there's an idler pulley that the belt rides on, it would be a good idea to replace that, as well. Gates often has serpentine belt component kits with the tensioner and belt and sometimes even the idler pulley(s) and usually with a lifetime warranty. Rockauto is a good place to pick one up!


----------



## BRRC (Sep 16, 2021)

mustardjo said:


> Our friend changed our Serpentine belt a couple weeks ago. It worked ok for a while then something started squeaking when starting the car. It only squeaks when starting. Sometimes the squeak is louder than other times. What is going on?


Must be a pulley . Alternator , AC pumps,Etc .


----------

